# taurus pt111



## sonnyg (Feb 11, 2020)

trigger safety lever on trigger broke. anyone else had this problem? gun has performed well until this happened with about 500 rounds thru it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have about 600-650 rounds through my G2C, and have not had any issues with it. I have a G3 with about 250 rounds through it, again, trouble free. 

I have heard of the inner blade breaking on some of the earlier model PT111's, but have no personal experience with it. On the down side, Taurus CS can be difficult to deal with, and sometimes they come through quickly...it has been an ongoing problem with Taurus and their customer service, but it has gotten a bit better with the move to Georgia.

I have heard, from another forum I am on, that the best way to get through the customer service "run around", is to e-mail them, and not try to wait on the phone.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I had two TX22 replaced within 10 day's by their CS, which is pretty good. I don't know about repairs. I never needed repairs on ones I bought in the '80's. My Friends G2 is going on (he thinks) over three thousand rounds. Neat little gun once you learn the trigger.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> I have about 600-650 rounds through my G2C, and have not had any issues with it. I have a G3 with about 250 rounds through it, again, trouble free.
> 
> I have heard of the inner blade breaking on some of the earlier model PT111's, but have no personal experience with it. On the down side, Taurus CS can be difficult to deal with, and sometimes they come through quickly...it has been an ongoing problem with Taurus and their customer service, but it has gotten a bit better with the move to Georgia.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Tangof said:


> I had two TX22 replaced within 10 day's by their CS, which is pretty good. I don't know about repairs. I never needed repairs on ones I bought in the '80's. My Friends G2 is going on (he thinks) over three thousand rounds. Neat little gun once you learn the trigger.


I prefer the trigger on the G3, over the G2C. The reach to the G3's trigger is a little longer, and that works better for me.


----------

